# How am I supposed to deal with this?



## Haasity (May 11, 2009)

Background- H and I have been together about 4 years. 2 step kids from his first marriage (6+9) 2 babies from this marriage (18 months + 5 months). When we first got together it was sex atleast 5 times a day. Decreased a little after and while I was pregnant with baby #1. But sparked back up until pregnant with baby #2, when baby #1 was only 9 months old. Became almost nonexistant. Now I'm back to high sex drive, h says he is "emotionally unavailable" and I haven't really been getting any! I feel like I've been begging for it and still not getting it. The problem now is it seems like as soon as I leave the house he's on the porn sites. I usually have no problems with porn. But now I'm starting to have a problem with it, because I love giving him oral, and he gets plenty of it! But I get nothin. Its starting to make me jealous when I have absolutely no reason. Not only that but I feel rejected. There's been plenty of stress in our lives, but isn't sex a stress reliever?? Has anyone been in this situation or have any ideas on how to deal??


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

I think most everyone will tell you to stop knobbing on him. "Emotionally Unavailable" hand it back....


----------



## dorado23 (May 11, 2009)

maybe u should ask him what he wants, maybe u should do role play and spice things up so he has the porn site at home,lol.. but seriously try different things to turn him on. Just giving him oral is not really doing much, try diff positions, try whip cream etc..
I am 6 months pregnant and I give my H lap dances, I dress up and put make up on and I love to use the whip cream on him and me.

Maybe u could use the whip cream so he can lick u all over and then that will arouse him for more!!!


----------

